# Fun in March Event



## WalterSC (Feb 10, 2006)

Gator Pit said:
			
		

> Date: March 18 Time to be announce.
> Entry Fee: $50.00.
> 
> Wish I lived in Texas cause I would be there for sure , sounds like a great time to me , have a blast!!!


----------

